# Gidday from Aus



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Australian Horse Trailers (Aug 18, 2012)

Took me a bit to work out how to reply I think this is it.:wink:
What horses do you have and what do you do with them?
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Another Aussie is always welcome.

I have a lot of paddock ornaments.
Although I have started riding my 'young' (8yo) Arabian Percheron after a year off.

You?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome fellow Aussie!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome fellow Aussie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Aussi guys, we need some help, Need you to pound the AERA emails, FB page, what not. ( Australian Endurance) especially the business owners that are doing sponsorship, for their discriminatory rule and enforcement practices. SPecifically rule 3.4 which on the one hand states, All horses MUST walk trot canter,,,,,, Evidently some rides are prohibiting gaited breeds based on a literal interpretation of that rule. FEI international and american rules always put (or suitable gait) after any mention of trot. The Aussi rule book doesnt do this. I am sure this is just a verbiage error and not the intent of the organizer to arbitrarly ban entire breeds and could be fixed real easy with a simple memo.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome fellow Aussie! As you can see, we're quite a throng here 

Joe4d - I'm sure it wasn't even considered when the rules were first written given the lack of gaited horses (STBs excepted) out here. But some committee members in horse sports can be pretty snooty and keen to exclude. Just powertripping sadly, there's no logic behind excluding gaited horses. Hope you have some luck and get through to the right people and make some change!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Australian Horse Trailers (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all, Thank you once again for all all the Welcomes. My partner and I ride Reining horses. We own a gelding each and breeding our mare this year to a US stud. She also has a paddock pony fellow lawn mowing friend. I have just traded up to a younger rising 4year old horse. We are also going to more cutting and campdrafting shows this year to display our trailers. Had a great response last weekend at NCHA Vic Cutting Futurity. Tell us what you do with your horses. Let us know what you think about our products we are on FB also. In regards to the gaited problem what do you want me to do and where should I go to do it? Sorry confused.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums nice to meet you 
I have some Aussie Friends too


----------



## Squishy (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello fellow auzzie  Am new too, nice to see there are a few of us in here!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a trailer question:

how tall should a trailer be to handle a 17 hh horse? I mean the interior height. do I need a special trailer, or will a typical double slant load work?


----------



## Australian Horse Trailers (Aug 18, 2012)

7'6" min - 8' All would depend on how quiet the horse is and whether the interior roof is lined (e.g. if you have exposed roof ribs or not). Let us know what your concerns are and in what context and if we can help.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The AERA....Welcome to the AERA

Rule 3.4 currently states, all horses must demonstrate a walk trot canter to the vets.

Tennessee walkers, Paso finos, and some other gaited breeds do not trot. But can and do do well in endurance. International rules stick ( or suitable gait) after any mention of "trot" in the rule book. The Australian rule book does not. Although I am sure it was an oversight on the part of the original rule book writers, that doesnt do any good when an over zealous ride nazi turns a Tennessee walker away from his ride since it technically doesnt trot.

Basically just asking you to email AERA and ask that the oversight in 3.4 be corrected to include gaited breeds. Especially if you are a business owner that potentially would be sponsoring or approached for sponsorship to do some of the rides.


----------

